

Laws of Shitty Click-throughs - jklartss
http://andrewchenblog.com/2012/04/05/the-law-of-shitty-clickthroughs/

======
ableal
Good historical data.

I wonder how well the recent batch of seizure-style ads (pictures shaking by a
few pixels at 5 Hz or so) is doing. I tend to close the page they're on ...

